# Sat Nav's, Car insurance etc!



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Guess pretty common questions, but I can only assume initially the way forward in driving in and around Dubai is with a sat nav that's purchased in Dubai?

Also, if purchasing a second hand vehicle, is the insurance pretty simple and around 5% of its value? 

Fuel looks cheap too, a bit different to the UK


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Sat Nav is good to a point, but cant be completely relied upon. 

The problem is that the roads are forever changing so get one that offers good updates, and make sure you do them regularly!

To be honest, after a few Months, you'll do without it and just fnd your way.

Car insurance is indeed pretty easy. Royal Sun Alliance (RSA) and others offer good rates.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Harms100 said:


> Guess pretty common questions, but I can only assume initially the way forward in driving in and around Dubai is with a sat nav that's purchased in Dubai?
> 
> Also, if purchasing a second hand vehicle, is the insurance pretty simple and around 5% of its value?
> 
> Fuel looks cheap too, a bit different to the UK


you don't really need the sat nav in Dubai.
unless you need to travel always to a different address for work reasons (ie visiting a client) the roads are huge and pretty easy to figure out


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. Is it pretty easy to navigate around, as the road systems must be pretty modern and well looked after? 

Lease or buy second hand a vehicle if I intend on staying for maybe 2 years?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

For me a Sat Nav is quite handy on new routes, if only to get in the right lane at Junctions. Many of the sign posts are right on the exits, so don't give you much time. It also means I can concentrate a little more on the morons driving like lunatics! Over time you'll use a sat nav less, but handy to start with...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I used sat nav for the first few months, but hardly use it now unless I am going to a completely unknown place.
For greater than 2 years, buy! The rentals are not that cheap here


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Initially I will rent/lease a car until I get my residence permit (then I can buy) so are there any leasing companies people can recommend? 

When I do buy, I'm thinking of a Land Rover Freelander, a bit of a big and safe vehicle for the 'testing road conditions' - again a good choice?


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I have 2 Land rovers, great choice of car. 

Leasing not to sure of, try diamond lease or national car hire


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Pete, just wondering if second hand purchasing of a Freelander will be easy enough, obviously best second hand via a garage as you may get a warranty. I'm ideally looking something around £2/£3k so I am realistic I'll be looking at maybe a 2003/04 reg vehicle???


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I have not seen any that age for sale, most likely not find one that old with the used car sales at the main dealers. Sure there are other dealers about but dont know much about them to comment 

Check dubbizle, always older cars on there but with the LR2 (freelander) hard to find something in that price range

Your probably looking at 10k for a few year old one in good nick


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've had a look on dubizzle and there is a few around the 20/30,000AED so ideally that's what I would try and find.

Is insuring a vehicle as per the UK, use the Internet to find the best deal and go from there? Is there a special expat insurance company people use?


----------



## kisywisy (Jun 5, 2012)

This is good to know too

As the driving is so bad there, does your car get banged and scratched often?? Do people claim their insurance a lot??

I looked at the online budget calculator and it had the option of x5, 4x4 and luxury 4x4. Is a x5 not considered a luxury 4x4?? Lol 

Land rovers are nice but not the most reliable and their parts (and tyres!!) are expensive in the uk. Is this the same in Dubai??

Dream cars for me are x5 and range rover sport but no way we can afford them *sigh*

I drive a xsara Picasso at the moment. A real 'soccer mom' car and I think I'd miss the space too much if we went with a yaris(or similar)

Sorry for high jacking your thread


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

What about cost of petrol (gasoline) I have had a look an it looks really cheap! Here in the uk petrol is around £1.36p per litre - what's the average current comparison?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Harms100 said:


> What about cost of petrol (gasoline) I have had a look an it looks really cheap! Here in the uk petrol is around £1.36p per litre - what's the average current comparison?


11 quid to fill a Nissan Sunny!


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

That's a bit different her in the UK - a VW golf fill up is £75!!!!


----------

